# Tojiro Origami



## dsplayname (Feb 22, 2014)

Anyone have a review/experience on these? I am considering getting myself a new chef knife, and like the look of these. I don't do a lot of heavy knife-work, and have no problems with only being offered in 180mm. I like the black look, but can't find them for sale anywhere, so might be getting the mirror finish.

http://www.tojiro-japan.com/products/862/


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

After looking at it from this perspective:





  








tojiro_origami.png




__
tweakz


__
Oct 11, 2014








Do you still want it?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

There are a lot of cool-looking knives out there, this one doesn't strike me quite that way, as tweakz seems to indicate also, and I personally don't see any other reason for having it.

Rick


----------



## tweakz (May 10, 2014)

I think I'd only consider the DP line from Tojiro. The space between the scallop and bolster can be screwed up on them, but they perform good for the price. Not every Tojiro knife is good ( I'm very unhappy with the F-699).


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

All right so obviously not many on the forum are sufficiently amused to comment.  I will tell you (as a mere home cook mind you, but a professional none the less) that in your position I might be tempted to bring such a knife to work, so long as those in my company/charge had both proper respect for my abilities, and a sense of lightness about themselves also.  Both, not one or the other.  But if what you really want is a knife that fulfills the practical aspects of a proper chef's knife, and at  the same time makes a strong statement about yourself, then maybe some around here could help if we knew a little more about what it is in particular you are really looking for.

Rick


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

Rick Alan said:


> All right so obviously not many on the forum are sufficiently amused to comment.


this however was sufficiently amusing for me to weigh in. if you want flash get a traditional wa handle... the construction of these kinves looks pretty suspect and probably more pedestrian than professional. Unless you're getting them for a low low price and they happen to actually be good knives (although the profiles look... weird) then whatever floats your boat.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

A lot of iffy ifs there but, yes, I'd say that's about the size of it.  The knife looks to be made of 1.5mm stock, very likely a modest alloy, rather short for any serious prep, and doesn't appear to have much taper, ie, is thick behind the edge.  And you'll need a pipe cleaner for the handle.

Rick


----------

